# New Orleans Mardi Gras



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2015)

Last Minute Cancellation

Feb 10 -18 at Wyndhams Avenue Plaza resort 
Studio unit, occupancy is 4

$800 ($100 a night)   


I have two of these, and Im doing this for the guy I rented them to.  He wants to cancel at the last minute.  all the money will go directly to him


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2015)

If I could only go .... and relive that party scene.... oh, I wish.

Will call sister....


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> If I could only go .... and relive that party scene.... oh, I wish.
> 
> Will call sister....



if i dont get it rented, i may have to go myself


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Ron,
  Can you change the reservation to the Jazz Festival time?  As I told you in a previous email I have a son who would be interested.
Ilene


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2015)

ronparise said:


> if i dont get it rented, i may have to go myself



Sister's one word answer was "*NO.*" - complete with the period. I did mention she was not a fun sister...actually, none of my sisters are fun. :ignore:


----------



## ronparise (Feb 7, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Hi Ron,
> Can you change the reservation to the Jazz Festival time?  As I told you in a previous email I have a son who would be interested.
> Ilene



No Im sorry, my timeshares dont work like that.


----------

